# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  قوانین جدید نظام وظیفه

## Htp11

باعرض سلام خدمت عزیزان
من پشت کنکوری98 هستم یعنی یه ساله پشت کنکورم.
اگه بخوام سال 1400 تو کنکور شرکت کنم مشکل نظام وظیفه دارم؟
از یکی از دوستام شنیدم سقف سن تحصیل شده20 سال

----------


## jun_216

سلام براي سال بعد بعنى ١٤٠٠ كه ميشه سومين كنكورت ميرى دانشگاه ازاد يا غيرانتفاعي و يا پيام نور ثبت نام ميكنى و معافيت تحضيلي ميگيري و ميشينى واسه كنكور ميخونى قبول كه شدي ازونجا انصراف ميدي ميرى پليس +١٠ نامه انصرا و نامه قبولي دانشگاه جديدتو ميدى همه چي اوكى ميشه

----------


## reza2018

> باعرض سلام خدمت عزیزان
> من پشت کنکوری98 هستم یعنی یه ساله پشت کنکورم.
> اگه بخوام سال 1400 تو کنکور شرکت کنم مشکل نظام وظیفه دارم؟
> از یکی از دوستام شنیدم سقف سن تحصیل شده20 سال


صحبتش بود زمانی ولی هنوز همون 18 سال هست

----------

